# Mega Xplore part 5, The House Of The Fallen Soldier. July 2014



## cunningplan (Jul 9, 2014)

After our trip through the tunnel we made our way up the A12 towards Ipswich losing nakedeye on the way, mockingbird had the road and post code (Luckily so did naked) but do you think we could find this place?? it was well over half a hour until naked turned up and we had travelled up and down single track lanes looking for the place. Even to locals had not heard of the place  with mockings phone dying on us he took a screen shot on mine and in the end we located it about a mile away. (We had passed it once but its so well hidden we missed it)
Anyway, what a find!! but again what a mess  there were photos everywhere and while some rooms were trashed others were not that bad, there were also letters everywhere, I found one and was just about to take a photo, but when I started reading it, it was like a dear John so I just put it down and left it, I think its sad and wouldn't like people to read my letters. (And before mocking or naked say anything, the girl was a stunner  )
Mockingbird named the house as he found something about a soldier in there.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/cunningplan/sets/72157645597815243/































































































































Thanks


----------



## mrtoby (Jul 9, 2014)

lovely stuff mate


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 9, 2014)

Photos not loading for me, ive refreshed too. hmmmmm  ill try again later


----------



## cunningplan (Jul 9, 2014)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> Photos not loading for me, ive refreshed too. hmmmmm  ill try again later



Not working for me on the phone at the moment will have to look when I get home from work


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 9, 2014)

cunningplan said:


> Not working for me on the phone at the moment will have to look when I get home from work



No worries (still not working) 
Hope you get it fixed


----------



## cunningplan (Jul 9, 2014)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> No worries (still not working)
> Hope you get it fixed



Looks like I've lost all that I have done on the last couple of days, I've checked my flickr and they are still showing there. I can't do anything until I get home and hope I can sort the problem quickly.


----------



## Romford Reject (Jul 9, 2014)

Frances Bardsley School is in Romford if that helps at all. Or was, when I was still at school


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 9, 2014)

Another great post!
Ozzy hanging out in the cupboard with custard, he's always been odd! 
And the ladies apron "can I do you now sir" Ha ha lol
Thanks!


----------



## BandageHead (Jul 9, 2014)

Quite sad, Probate or Repro it looks like. Hard to think of those memories just sitting there; at least it lives on in a report ;-)
Great report, and great find.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 9, 2014)

Wow what a place, is odd to see photos of the girls growing up 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 9, 2014)

Bloody good set here mate, but mine and nakedeyes shots make this house look so different


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 9, 2014)

You got a great selection here,it doesn,t look like its been empty too long either.Thanks for sharing and yes she is a stunner!


----------



## tumble112 (Jul 9, 2014)

Wow! They keep getting better, I love the human stories contained in these sorts of places.


----------



## Pilot (Jul 9, 2014)

Cracking little place! Doesn't look like it would take too much to be habitable again! Full of memories, that place.


----------



## cunningplan (Jul 9, 2014)

One I should have added


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 9, 2014)

Nakedeye needs to see this!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 10, 2014)

AHA! Birds Custard eh, imagine what that tastes like now....lol. Nice photos  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Kezz44 (Jul 10, 2014)

Another fab location!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 10, 2014)

cunningplan said:


> One I should have added




Since when has Vic Reeves started exploring with you, that must be a right laugh!


----------



## Onmyown (Jul 12, 2014)

That's a great report mate, loved the shots..


----------

